# whothinks ai is the best in the league



## aiistheman3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ai is the shiznit


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aiistheman3</b>!
> ai is the shiznit


But hes not the best.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

not me


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

far FROM the best

doesnt even crack my top 10


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

sorry but I am not a big AI fan, anyone else who shot under 40% from the feild, and was a punk wouldn't make it in the league I don't know why he can.


----------



## Iversonballer03NO (Jan 3, 2003)

Allen Iverson is the greatest player besdies Michael Jordan. I mean come on who is 6'0 and does the things that he does. Shutup haters!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*I agree.........*

(gasp) with Iversonballer03NO.

For him to do the things he does at 6'0" is incredible. He's the main reason Phili went to the finals that year. He's the reason Phili isnt a lotto team, and instead, a contending team.

Is he the best? I don't think so.

Is he damn good? Yes

Top 10? Yes

Tracy McGrady
Tim Duncan
Allen Iverson
Kevin Garnett
Jason Kidd
Quackille O'Neal(the consensus is he is.........whether or not I agree is another thing)


In no particular order


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Iversonballer03NO</b>!
> Allen Iverson is the greatest player besdies Michael Jordan. I mean come on who is 6'0 and does the things that he does. Shutup haters!


Nobody said he was bad hes just not the best. Not even the best sg.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

scotti ur strange


----------



## Popeye Jones (Jan 9, 2003)

He's not the best, but he's certainly top five. He is proven and has more merits than every shooting guard in the league with the possible acception of Kobe. He's definitely a top three guard.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have to agree here with Popeye. Anyone who doesnt like him or bases theyre reasoning of him not being a good player because hes a punk is a very biased individual. AI fan I am not but he is defnitley top 10 and possibly top 5. Hunter who is your top 10 by the way????


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

Defintely not the best, but defintely top 10 , probably top 5.

His attitude holds him back form being what he can be, but every player has their setbacks. Some players set backs are bigger then others.


----------



## PhillyFan409 (Jan 31, 2003)

n
o

NO



Ive been watching his slashing, heaving, and complaining to the media, refs, fans , and coach for the last few years and its making me sick :dead: 
For all of you who think he even ranks in the top 5
You simply need to learn the game of basketball


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, here are many haters of AI and non objective writers!
I don't like him much because of his tatoos, his style to play and many other things!
But I have to admit, that he's one of the 10 best players in the league! On the other side, I'm sure that he isn't the best! His shooting and the fact, that he isn't as tall as a shooting guard should be make it impossible for him to be the best!

My Favorites:

Kobe Bryant
Tracy McGrady
Kevin Garnett
Chris Webber
Dirk Nowitzki
Steve Francis
AI
Jason Kidd
Shaq O'Neal
Paul Pierce

Not in a particular order!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_German_Wunderkid</b>!
> Well, here are many haters of AI and non objective writers!
> I don't like him much because of his tatoos, his style to play and many other things!
> But I have to admit, that he's one of the 10 best players in the league! On the other side, I'm sure that he isn't the best! His shooting and the fact, that he isn't as tall as a shooting guard should be make it impossible for him to be the best!
> ...


So you dont like AI because he has tatoos and body art and his height????


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

AI is currently the best player in the league!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

iverson is one of the best. right now he isn't the best. right now he is top 10. two years ago he was the best. he is one of about 10 guys who could be the best player in the league on any night. but right this second i would have to say no he is not the best.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

in a word

not even close

:bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana:


----------

